# Challenge for YOU: Read the Affirmations - You CAN do it!



## DreamingRecovery (Aug 30, 2005)

The challenge is to see how many of these affirmations you can read to yourself. Say them in a nice, slow, caring and compassionate voice. Say them like you BELIEVE them. Be sure to leave a small space between each affirmation so your brain can let it sink in. And no matter what how much you may not think the affirmation applies to you, keep reading and take that RISK that recovery so often involves...

And lets see how much better we feel afterwards.

Here we go...


I am calm and relaxed

I am at peace with myself

I am positive

I am confident

I accept myself

I accept others

I am unique

I am special

I am one-of-a-kind

I like who I am

I like being me

I respect myself

I'm a worthy person

I have high self-esteem

I breath as a person with high self-esteem

My self-esteem is growing daily

I love the real me

I'm happy being who I am

All I have to be is me

My life is meaningful

My life is important

I now make good use of my life

I'll now be the best me I can be

I now naturally learn, grow, and develope

I know everyone makes mistakes

I now learn from my mistakes

Every experience is an opportunity to learn

I don't have to be perfect. I just choose to be perfectly me

I have many good qualities

I am warm and kind

I am empathetic and friendly

I am honest and fair

I am caring

I am loving and lovable

I am confident

I am intelligent

I am creative

I have a good sense of humer

I am competent

I am enjoyable

I am productive

I an efficient

I am persistant

I am open-minded

I am generous

I am independant

I am energetic

I am active

I am motivated

I am natural

I am spontanious

I am self-assured

I am enthusiastic

I'm goal oriented

I'm committed to my goals

My self-image is strong and positive

The real me is likable

The real is lovable

I now appreciate who I am

I have positive awareness of my self-worth

I now recognise my good qualities

I am now aware of my potential

I now recognise my talents and skills

I feel good about myself

I feel better each moment

I'm happy being me

I'm enjoying high self-esteem

I know it's healthy to have high self-esteem

From this moment on I promise to accept myself, to accept others, to like myself, to like others, to love myself, to love others, and most of all, I promise to be the real me

Every day in every way I am getting better, better, and better


How do you feel?

I feel relaxed and secure after I read them. It's a great feeling.

Lotsa Love


----------



## Jess (Oct 23, 2004)

Thanks


----------



## Melusine (Jun 19, 2004)

Those are really good!


----------



## Stomper4x4 (Sep 25, 2005)

Good stuff, thanks!


----------



## AWholeNewMe (Aug 14, 2005)

thank you


----------



## phantomsolstice (Aug 29, 2005)

beautiful.


----------



## savemike (Nov 8, 2005)

*very relaxing*

im pretty confident that, that was relaxing :lol , jk, that was really great actually :thanks


----------



## renegade (Nov 1, 2005)

Wow, thanks 

I was arguing with my mind while reading them, I was saying: believe them, you stupid brain, belive them .....

I don't know if it got the point, I think it realized i was trying to manipulate it. :lol


----------



## Anxiety75 (Feb 10, 2004)

Rock on!


----------



## NightinGale (Oct 27, 2005)

*Hey*

Yeah, I just got back from meeting my physics partner to do a project. We're not friends and I was kind of intimidated by her, but the meeting went well. Driving back from her house I started thinking bad things about how I wasn't warm and funny and genuine enough, but I read those affirmations and I'm feeling better.


----------



## savemike (Nov 8, 2005)

renegade said:


> Wow, thanks
> 
> I was arguing with my mind while reading them, I was saying: believe them, you stupid brain, belive them .....
> 
> I don't know if it got the point, I think it realized i was trying to manipulate it. :lol


This is true! But your brain is only manipluating you into thinking you are not those things listed above. So fight back!! :lol


----------



## renegade (Nov 1, 2005)

savemike said:


> This is true! But your brain is only manipluating you into thinking you are not those things listed above. So fight back!! :lol


I'm trying...but i think my brain is damaged and also read only. So, anyone got a healthy one for sale ? :cig

Btw, did it worked for you ? I guess if I'll read them every day I'll start to actually belive them :b I'm also listening to some kind of hypnosis audio track every night before I go to sleep, something with subliminal messages and sh*t like that :con


----------



## savemike (Nov 8, 2005)

It really has helped me. I have been focusing on my breathing too, taking long smooth breaths.


----------



## ski-li (Jan 18, 2004)

This is great, thank you!


----------



## uranage (Jul 4, 2004)

Nice thread...I like the long list above of good stuff. If that is okay. i would like to copy and paste it...


----------



## Daydreambeliever (Apr 14, 2004)

Thanks for the great post, I read them to myself and I really do believe them all. They're a great affirmation for me as I see myself now as a recovering social phobic. Positive thinking really does work!
:thanks


----------



## moviefreak13 (Oct 22, 2005)

Great thread. :thanks


----------



## SpesVitae (Oct 20, 2005)

That was a wonderful post. I got myself into a mild. hypnotic state, which is always fun especially when it's soul-affirming.

Thank you,
Marcus


----------

